# Surefire Maximus questions



## Trucker D (Oct 13, 2013)

How long will it last at full power?
Is it strong enough to use riding a bicycle at 20mph on pitchblack streets?


Thanks much!


----------



## beamon (Oct 13, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with this expensive, heavy light that lasts for just 1 hour at its maximum output. There are plenty of brighter, cheaper, lighter headlamps to consider. I recommend looking at the threads on this forum about the excellent lights that run on rechargeable 18650 batteries. Save money, get a better headlamp.


----------



## Trucker D (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm open to suggestions- can you give me a couple models so I have somewhere to begin looking? 
Thanks!


----------



## beamon (Oct 13, 2013)

People on this forum have gotten excited about the new Zebralights and the new Armytek Wizard Pros. They are very bright, durable, waterproof, have the longest durations per output around when used with the 18650 batteries, are significantly lighter in weight than the Surefire Maximus and cost about $90-$100 plus the costs of batteries and a battery recharger. I would look at these.


----------



## RNDDUDE (Oct 16, 2013)

Trucker D said:


> How long will it last at full power?
> Is it strong enough to use riding a bicycle at 20mph on pitchblack streets?
> 
> 
> Thanks much!


Over one hour at max (500 lumen) output, but that is way more light than you need for what you stated. If you throttle it down, run time increases greatly. Anything that uses an 18650 is going to be heavier, as the battery will be the majority of the weight. Maximus benefits greatly by using the discontinued Saint over-the-head strap that fits the Maximus perfectly and keeps the unit from slipping down your head.


----------



## beamon (Oct 17, 2013)

RNDDUDE said:


> Over one hour at max (500 lumen) output, but that is way more light than you need for what you stated. If you throttle it down, run time increases greatly. Anything that uses an 18650 is going to be heavier, as the battery will be the majority of the weight. Maximus benefits greatly by using the discontinued Saint over-the-head strap that fits the Maximus perfectly and keeps the unit from slipping down your head.



Let’s get real:

Surefire Maximus weight: 5.1 oz.
List price: $ 275. Doesn’t include over-the-head strap.
Maximum output: 500 lumens for 1 hour. Built-in battery cannot be swapped out on the road if it runs out.

Armytek Wizard Pro XM-L2
Weight: 1.97 oz. + 1.6 oz 18650 battery = 3.6 oz.
List price: $99.95. Includes over-the-head strap.
Maximum output: 1010 lumens of light for 1 hour, 6 minutes; 550 lumens for 2 h 48 min; 250 lumens for 7 hours.

Zebralight H602w 18650 XM-L2 Flood Headlamp Neutral White
Weight: 1.5 oz. + 1.6 oz 18650 battery = 3.1 oz.
List price: $89. Includes over-the-head strap.
Maximum output: 1020 lumens, for about 2 hours; 620 lumens for 2.5 hours.

On Amazon:
1pc Panasonic Ncr18650a 3100mAh 3.6 Volt Li-ion Rechargeable Panasonic 18650 Battery:
Weight 46.3 g(1.63 oz)
$6.47
Two of these = about $13.

One Nitecore i2 IntelliCharger for 18650 batteries: $15.

$100 + $13 + $15 + (shipping, maybe $10 in U.S.) = $138.

Let’s not mislead inquirers into heavy, under-illuminated, over-priced headlamps like the Surefire Maximus. It is not at all competitive.


----------



## RNDDUDE (Oct 17, 2013)

beamon said:


> Let’s get real:
> 
> Surefire Maximus weight: 5.1 oz.
> List price: $ 275. Doesn’t include over-the-head strap.
> ...


LED technology is advancing at a rapid pace, all of the lights you listed are quite new and are very, very good lights, no doubt about it. Little more than a year ago, 500 lumens in a headlamp was quite remarkable, and is still a ton of light output even today ("under-illuminated"???) As to "misleading" inquirers, my responses were entirely factual responses to the OP's questions. Everyone should review product specifications and choose accordingly. There are features on the Maximus that your listed models do not have, and very well may be more important to certain buyers needs that 1000 lumens or the ability to swap out batteries. I know that is the case for me, it suits my needs perfectly. To each his own. BTW, it very long run times that having a removeable battery offers is important to users, and for some it legitimately is, you should factor in the weight of carrying an extra 18650 battery, which brings the total weights on the listed models to HEAVIER than the Maximus.


----------



## beamon (Oct 18, 2013)

RNDDUDE said:


> BTW, it very long run times that having a removeable battery offers is important to users, and for some it legitimately is, you should factor in the weight of carrying an extra 18650 battery, which brings the total weights on the listed models to HEAVIER than the Maximus.



That extra 18650 battery would be sitting in your pocket as security rather than hanging from your head. And, in addressing the needs of someone riding a bike at 20 mph at night, it would be awful to run out of light without the possibility of swapping out the battery on the road.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2013)

beamon said:


> That extra 18650 battery would be sitting in your pocket as security rather than hanging from your head. And, in addressing the needs of someone riding a bike at 20 mph at night, it would be awful to run out of light without the possibility of swapping out the battery on the road.



Nicely put


----------



## Trucker D (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input all- got excited about the zebralight but they are out of stock of the three headlamps I would be interested in. Bummer


----------



## Trucker D (Oct 19, 2013)

Same with Armytek ugh


----------



## RNDDUDE (Oct 22, 2013)

beamon said:


> That extra 18650 battery would be sitting in your pocket as security rather than hanging from your head. And, in addressing the needs of someone riding a bike at 20 mph at night, it would be awful to run out of light without the possibility of swapping out the battery on the road.


 Well, I can't speak for you, but I HAVE ridden at night with the Maximus. My experience is that I rarely require the full 500 lumen high setting (1 hour run time), but instead run it at a lower setting of perhaps 200 lumen, at which I can get over 6 hours of run time. Run the light at an even lower setting and increase the run time to MUCH longer. It only stays dark for 12 hours at a time, well within the run time range at an very good illumination level. So the likelihood of "run out of light" is just remote, at best. Your anti-Surefire bias is blatently apparent.


----------



## beamon (Oct 22, 2013)

RNDDUDE said:


> Well, I can't speak for you, but I HAVE ridden at night with the Maximus. My experience is that I rarely require the full 500 lumen high setting (1 hour run time), but instead run it at a lower setting of perhaps 200 lumen, at which I can get over 6 hours of run time. Run the light at an even lower setting and increase the run time to MUCH longer. It only stays dark for 12 hours at a time, well within the run time range at an very good illumination level. So the likelihood of "run out of light" is just remote, at best. Your anti-Surefire bias is blatently apparent.



A statement of the facts does not constitute bias.

I own and love using a Surefire Minimus Vision for reading and other limited purposes. I bought it because, at the time, it was one of the only decent warm-tinted headlamps around with a relatively even light beam. Whether it is still competitive, I don’t know.

But in my posts in this thread, I’ve tried to be helpful and point out that the Surefire Maximus no longer competes in its class of headlamps. I think the comparative specs from the different manufacturers speak for themselves.


----------



## RNDDUDE (Oct 22, 2013)

beamon said:


> A statement of the facts does not constitute bias.
> 
> I own and love using a Surefire Minimus Vision for reading and other limited purposes. I bought it because, at the time, it was one of the only decent warm-tinted headlamps around with a relatively even light beam. Whether it is still competitive, I don’t know.
> 
> But in my posts in this thread, I’ve tried to be helpful and point out that the Surefire Maximus no longer competes in its class of headlamps. I think the comparative specs from the different manufacturers speak for themselves.


Well, as to the bias comment, it was based on your post "Let’s not mislead inquirers into heavy, under-illuminated, over-priced headlamps like the Surefire Maximus. It is not at all competitive." I suppose it depends on how one defines it's "class of headlamps". I always assumed it's class was as an 18650 powered, sealed, rechargeable headlamp. Defined as such, it still leads it's category. If you broadly define the class as "brightest, lightest, cheapest headlamp available" well, then you would be correct. In my particular case, I didn't need, or want, to have replaceable batteries, for a number of very valid reasons (waterproofness, sophisticated battery overload protection circuitry, rugged design, convenience, fuel gauge). Others feel replaceable batteries is a must have feature. To each their own. I was not trying to say the Maximus is the best choice for the OP needs, but that I have used it as he intended to, with great success. But I do not want to get into a pissing match with you, so let's agree to disagree.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Oct 31, 2013)

I got a Maximus about 2 weeks ago and really like this light. I've used it everyday since I bought it. I contacted Surefire about the battery and how it's not removable and what would happen of it ever went bad. They said it had a lifetime warranty and they would replace it if it ever needed replacing. I highly recommend it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Oct 31, 2013)

Most headlamps suffer from reliability issues more than regular flashlights. That's where the Surefire probably shines. My Armytech is on the fritz at the moment. 

Specs should be a smaller part of a major purchase compared to reliability - though of course that is tough to predict.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm curious on the maximus
1.) Does it have a center strap to keep from sliding down your head. I like to run in the jungle - bounce alot with lots of slippery sweat on my forehead.
2.) How simple is the UI? Is it as simple as Kevin's varapower? Just turn it up and down? Can you do it with one hand while running or do you need to steady it?


----------



## 01foreman400 (Nov 1, 2013)

It does not come with a center strap although I called Surefire and ordered one for it. 

It is very easy to adjust the brightness with one hand. It may be a little too heavy to run with though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNDDUDE (Nov 5, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> It does not come with a center strap although I called Surefire and ordered one for it.
> 
> It is very easy to adjust the brightness with one hand. It may be a little too heavy to run with though.
> 
> ...


As foreman stated, the Maximus was designed to accept the over-the-head strap originally used on the Saint, but it has to be ordered separately from Surefire. Light level adjustment is infinite from off to full-on. Tilt adjustment up/down is ratcheting in very small increments and can be done one-handed when wearing the light. As to the issue of non-replaceable battery and the possibility of running out of power in the field, yes it can happen, but consider this...it will give you warning and allow you to throttle down the output enough to get HOURS more light at a lower setting. There is a little known tweak that can be utilized also, you CAN extend the battery power by plugging in an external battery pact to the recharging port in the Maximus, much like the Saint used a piggyback battery pack.


----------



## beamon (Nov 6, 2013)

Or you can buy an Armytek Wizard Pro or Zebralight (which each come with an overhead strap) and swap out the battery when the light runs out. And pay much less money than for the Maximus and not have some extra-heavy lump hanging off the front of your head.


----------



## SuperTrouperLee (Nov 19, 2013)

beamon said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't bother with this expensive, heavy light that lasts for just 1 hour at its maximum output. There are plenty of brighter, cheaper, lighter headlamps to consider. I recommend looking at the threads on this forum about the excellent lights that run on rechargeable 18650 batteries. Save money, get a better headlamp.



Do you mean the Nitecore HC50? Nitecore HC50 powered by one 18650 battery, throws more than 500 lumens, sold at the price around $60.


----------

